# DSP unit for xovering three/four channels active speakers + Dirac Live



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

miniDSP has just published this application note about implementing a multichannel active system with Dirac Live:
https://www.minidsp.com/applications/digital-crossovers/active-speakers-with-ddrc-88bm

 Flavio


----------

